# 3 Failed IVF attemps.. What tests should I do?? ;(



## IVFPetitAnge

I had a review with my consultant today after my 3 NHS IVF Attempts failed

Can anyone PLEASE give me some advice on what tests to ask for before I try another go

Ivf clinic suggested a hystrogram uterine biopsy to see if it's a lining/implantation issues??
(my story in depth below)*

• 1st IVF- abandoned, didn't respond to menopur

•2nd IVF- menopur upped to 300-19 eggs, 10 fertilised, 4 frozen. 2 day transfer, 2 4cell embryos: BFP missed miscarriage at 9 weeks/erpc

• Tests done: MTHFR gene found and given Heparin blood thinning injections, aspirin and prescribed folic acid and vitamin B

•3rd IVF/FET- 4 unthawed, 2 made it. 2 day transfer, 2 4cell embryos: BFP but Chemical pregnancy

•Consultant agreed to add Prednisilone (steroids) to prevent possible immune issues...

•4th last funded fresh IVF- all the above meds:15 collected, 8 fertilised: 5 day transfer- 2 'early unexpanded ungradeable' blastocysts= BFN no embryos made freeze

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Praying for a miracle

I've not really got any advice on what to do as I'm in the same boat as you to be honest, it's absolutely devastating and my heart goes out to you  
I have a app next week with my clinic to discuss options, I still have 3 frosties left of my 3rd cycle so did not want to go any further without a chat on options. 
My nurse mentioned a scratch test but did not give me much info on that or tests that could be done. 
Good luck on your journey.  
Laura


----------



## Tinkerbell277

Hi

I too have just had my failed 3rd IVF (5 in total but did not get to ET on cycles 1 and 2) I think I have implantation issues so wondered what is hystrogram uterine biopsy?  I am also going to ask about more immune blood tests and whether my tubes needs rechecking in case they are leaking fluid at my follow up.

Tinkerbell x


----------



## goingcrazy78

i was gonna ask the same thing myself b4 i go for my follow up i want to have a list of things to ask after 3 failed cycles im at a loss now as to whats going wrong ive had blood test for thrombotic issues and they are all clear so what ive got so far to ask is what ive picked up from other peoples stories : - are my tubes leaking fluid with being blocked 
                is my linning coming away b4 the embryo has chance to implant 
                could there be probs with the embryos 
                could my hubbys sperm have dna fragmentation 
                could my body be regecting due to immune issues 

im also now intreged by the hystrogram uterine biopsy never heard of that b4 but im going to add that to my list 
if anyone else as any suggestions i too would be gratefull to hear them x


----------



## Mrs. Mish

Hello,

I too am in the same boat. We just had another failed cycle. I found Agate's guide to learning from your failed cycle very helpful. Should arm you with enough info to take to your consult.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Regards,

Mrs. Mish


----------



## Seabob

Try the hidden c test at penny's serum in Greece have a read about it on the forum x


----------



## Bribby

I too have been thinking about this as am in same position after 2 failed NHS attempts and then a BFP on third which sadly ended in a miscarriage at 11 weeks. I just don't know where to go next. I feel I need to have more texts done before I rush into just another round of IVF. 
Bribby x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning Ladies

Just to inform you of my story
1st IVF BFP mcc at 9.5 weeks
2nd IVF BFN every thing text book perfect - no reason for it not fall pregnant
Immunes testings done - I have elevated Natural Killer Cells
I finally feel I have some answers

Please try and go for immunology testing if you can 
My next IVF will be long protocal + intralipids, clexane, predinsolone and aspirin
I am feeling really positive 
Good luck 
XX


----------



## butterflies4ever

I too had the hidden C test done in Athens but went direct with Locus medicus clinic rather than through Serum. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213413.810

Done all the immune testing too which i believed helped & i would recommend Dr. Beers book 'Is your body baby friendly'
Also maybe look into having a Hysteroscopy.

I had 11 failed attempts
1 mc at 9wks +
1 Ectopic

Hope you get some answers & achieve your goal   

Electra x


----------



## IVFPetitAnge

hey

Well i havent had NK cells tested but have been prescribed prednisilone also... had on my last cycle, as well as claxane injections, still BFN

I have been to the hospital las wednesday and i am having a repeat HSG and hysteroscopy

The next thing i will pay for is Karyotopye chromosonal testing to see if thats an issue..

Will check out this other testing your talking about

we are also considering egg sharing so we can afford to do another round


----------



## mejulie40

I have been trying nat for 8yrs & had 3 trys of ivf resulting in 2 bfps but lost early.

My consultant was happy for me to try again without any tests but we decided to change consultant & get immunes checked as i just knew it was a prob with implantation.

i had nkc, lupus, thyroid & sticky blood tests all fine except my nkc is over double what it should be, have been told no embie will stay implanted as my body will always attack it.

Please get your immunes checked, wish i had be offered this option before my ivf started.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Angel79

Hi Ladies. It really saddens me to hear the difficult time others are going through trying to conceive.

I have just learned that my second IVF has failed. This is after 3 failed IUIs and all in less than a year. We were lucky to get all this on the NHS but now we have used up all those opportunities.

We are at a loss what to do - I am a poor responder (only 2 eggs and 1 that made it to ET at 3 days) and that was whilst on 450 of menapur! We are lucky to have 2 frozen embies (5 day blasts) from first cycle which was also a poor response; out of 4 eggs (all of which fertilised, 1 didn't progress at all but the other started dividing on day 3 - very strange!

I'm the only person in my family to have difficulty conceiving and I feel so useless. Many of my siblings and friends are all on baby #2 and we were TTC before they even started! I know I shouldn't compare myself to them but I just can't help it.

Can anyone suggest what we should do? Have time out before we try with the frozen embies - that is if they even survive being defrosted?!? Or just go straight for it? I am inclined not to tell even my family this time round, as I can't bear to tell everyone again that it hasn't worked. If I do take time out how long should this be?

In terms of hisory I have mild endo - operated in 2010. I have low fertility also. I have had 2 ops in the past for pre-cancerous cells (moderate) but not sure if this has any bearing on implantation - I have been told not but I have scar tissue on my cervix (my nurses have dubbed it a camouflage cervix as its difficult to find what with the scarring!). DH has no problems - lucky g*t!

I wish all the baby dust in the world for you ladies - I am sitting here crying whilst I type as I know how painful it is for me, and it saddens me to think others are going through this too.


----------



## mejulie40

Angel79

This journey is so hard & no one can understand the emotions & frustrations unless they have been through it... 

so many people tell me to just relax it will happen when you least expect it but how do you relax when your told by your doc that no embie will stay implanted in your body? 

its all so hard to deal with...

sending you a big hug hun xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Have you tried the full immunes testing?
with intralipids, clexane, prednisolone etc....?

X


----------



## mejulie40

rome10 - i'm waiting for my full immunes to be tested, have you had yours done xx

Angel - you should get yours tested too, best to check everything you can. i too have bad adhedsions esp on left side which are attached to my bowel dont think it helps, they can never find it on scan & no stimulation from meds xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

yes i had my immunes done after my negative cycle in August 
It was my 2nd cycle and I got BFP on my 1st IVF but sadly miscarried at 10.5 weeks .
The consultant said there was no reason for me not to get pregnant as everything was text book and the following day I was having full immunes done. My cytokine 's came back normal but I have elevated killer cells so on my next round I will be on clexane, aspirin, vit D, prednisolone, gestone and intralipids - all a bit scary but I am hoping it work


xxx


----------



## mejulie40

Rome10 - I know how you feel as will prob need sim treatment.
i bought a book "is your body baby friendly" which explains all the treatments/meds required for immune issues has helped me understand it all.
best of luck hun, when will you try again? x


----------



## Angel79

Thanks for your comments ladies. There is just so much to get your head round and so many tests out there I have no idea about. What is this immunes test you can have done ? will they do that at the fertility clinic or do you have to get that done elsewhere?

I can't believe I have been TTC for 3 and a half years and only just joined a fertility forum! I can't believe how much it helps to e-chat with people going through the same thing. It truly is a blessing.

Thank you

x


----------



## mejulie40

Angel79 - not all clinics test immunes, my doc is sending me elsewhere for full immunes test & to find out what meds i need with my next ivf try.
fertility friends has been my lifeline during this crazy journey, would have lost the plot long ago without all my wonderful faceless friends xx


----------



## Cham

Hi all,

I am not a professional but have done enough reading about the medical side of the pregnancy success and as i understand there are many many reasons for infertility. One major problem is bad quality eggs. Checking immune status is important and also if some one has done all the common tests and still having a question means may be chromosomal problems. see these links
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/9624688/Doctors-may-have-unlocked-secret-of-IVF-success-for-older-mothers.html

http://www.pacificfertilitycenter.com/treatment-care/comprehensive-chromosome-screening-ccs

or ggogle Comprehensive Chromosomal Screen
I agree because when I research about most ladies who were trying hard with OE and failed were successful 
with DE or Donor embryos does it make sense?
XX Cham


----------

